# Leonard Satz



## Kleissler (13 Januar 2006)

Hallo wer kann mir den Leonard Satz kin kurzen Worten erklären?

danke


----------



## knabi (14 Januar 2006)

Ein Leonardsatz ist ein rotierender Umformer. Auf einer Welle befinden sich ein (Drehstrom)antriebsmotor, ein fremderregter Gleichstromgenerator und ein permant- oder selbsterregter Erregergenerator (hört sich lustig an, ist aber genial!).
Das Ganze dient zur Erzeugung und -vor allem- leichten Regelung einer Gleichspannung, da ja elektronische Umformer unseren Vorvätern nicht zur Verfügung standen.

Der Drehstrommotor treibt das Ganze an, der Erregergenerator erzeugt eine Gleichspannung, die -aufgrund der gleichbleibenden Drehzahl und Erregung- konstant ist. Diese Gleichspannung wird nun über ein Stellgerät (riesiger Drahtwiderstand) der Feldwicklung des Gleichstromgenerators zugeführt - fertig ist der Leonardsatz. 
Mit dieser genialen Konstruktion lassen sich riesige Gleichstrommotore butterweich drehzahlregeln. Angewendet wurde diese Schaltung z.B. für Lokomotiven, Hebewerke, Aufzüge....

Wir haben vor ca. einem halben Jahr bei einem Kunden einen Leonardsatz demontiert, der zum Antrieb einer Drehbank diente (Gleichstrommotor 440V/330A/145kW, größte Spannweite: 12m), Baujahr: 1951(!). Sowohl der Umformersatz als auch die Drehbank selber (mit Fernbedienbarkeit der Drehzahl von allen 3 Bedienständen, 3-Gangschaltung und so schönen Spielereien wie elektrischen Wellen) liefen noch im Sommer recht problemlos - das war echte Deutsche Wertarbeit! Nun haben wir die ganze Sache auf S7-300 und SIMOREG-DC-Master umgebaut, ob das 50 Jahre überdauert, wage ich zu bezweifeln...  Auf jeden Fall  eine tolle Sache, diese alten Maschinen
 :wink: 

Gruß

Holger

(Ich hoffe, das richtig erklärt zu haben, wer's besser weiß, einfach korrigieren  :wink: )


----------



## Kleissler (14 Januar 2006)

Super erkärt danke.

Ronald


----------



## Shadowwalker007 (15 Juli 2010)

hi,


bin neu hier,
hat vielleicht einer von euch beiden, oder einer der anderen user, ein schaltbild (wie alles miteinander verschaltet ist + regler) ?

für mein technikerprojekt soll ich einen leonardsatz Bj. ca 1920 modernisieren,
so ein SIMOREG-DC-Master ist zwar was feines, kostet aber auch,
daher wollen wir mit einer s7 und herkömmlichen reglern das gute ding erneuern

gruss maik


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 Juli 2010)

Hi

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonardsatz#Leonardsatz

Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Juli 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...Internationl.svg&filetimestamp=20091018150105


----------



## Shadowwalker007 (15 Juli 2010)

hi,

danke, aber das hab ich auch gefunden,
leider ist in dem bild kein einziger regler oder messgerät eingezeichnet,
weiss eben nicht genau was man alles braucht, strommesser, spannungsmesser, drehzahlmesser, frequenzmesser

zum projekt,
drehstrommotor treibt gleichstromgenerator an,
diese betreibt einen gleichstrommotor, der wiederum einen drehstromgenerator antreibt, um so eine zu fast 100% perfekte Spannung/Sinuswelle zu kriegen, ohne oberwellen
frequenz und spannung kann man später von 230-600V / 50-60Hz einstellen


----------



## Markus (17 Juli 2010)

knabi schrieb:


> Wir haben vor ca. einem halben Jahr bei einem Kunden einen Leonardsatz demontiert, der zum Antrieb einer Drehbank diente (Gleichstrommotor 440V/330A/145kW, größte Spannweite: 12m), Baujahr: 1951(!).


 
"liegt" das ding noch irgendwo rum?
ich hätte interesse daran als "dekoration"


----------



## knabi (26 Juli 2010)

Nee, den hat sich ein befreundetes Unternehmen gekrallt - die überholen solche Schätzchen und lagern sie dann ein, bis der nächste die mal braucht...wir haben uns die Demontage gespart.
Als Dekoration wäre der auch eher "überdimensioniert" gewesen, waren doch recht große Abmessungen...auf jeden Fall Tiefladertauglich 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Markus (26 Juli 2010)

knabi schrieb:


> Als Dekoration wäre der auch eher "überdimensioniert" gewesen, waren doch recht große Abmessungen...auf jeden Fall Tiefladertauglich
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger


 

ne wäre schon richtig gewesen...
vor der halle auf nen betonsockel halt...


----------



## Shadowwalker007 (27 Juli 2010)

hat jemand vielleicht buchtips oder irgendwas in der richtung, um sich näher mit dem leonard-satz zu beschäftugen ?
wie sieht das mit der firma aus, haste da ne adresse, vielleicht haben die ja was für mich.

gruss maik


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Juli 2010)

Kannst ja mal in diesem Buch von 1912 gucken ob du da was passendes findest:

http://www.archive.org/details/diewechselstromt028771mbp

Ich habe noch ein Elektromaschinenbau-Buch aus 1949, da stehen auch einige andere skurrile Antriebe drin. Bei Gelegenheit schau ich mal ob da auch was zum Leonardsatz drin steht. 
Zu meiner Zeit als Elektromaschinenbauer hatten wir so einen Exoten auch nur einmal in der Werkstatt.


----------



## knabi (29 Juli 2010)

Das hier ist die Firma:

http://www.menzel-elektromotoren.com/

aber ob Du da jemanden findest, der gewillt ist, Dir weiterzuhelfen...momentan ist scheinbar bei allen "vernünftigen" Firmen die Auslastung bei 150% :-|....

Ich hänge Euch mal ein Werksfoto der Drehbank ran, leider habe ich vom Leonard-Satz keins...

Markus: Der Leonhard-Satz wurde übrigens mit 6kV eingespeist, hast Du die auch in Deiner Halle  ? Sehr lustig, der Drehbankbediener hatte eine Schalterkombination, mit der er direkt den 6kV-Leistungsschalter in der Station schalten konnte...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Shadowwalker007 (29 Juli 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal in diesem Buch von 1912 gucken ob du da was passendes findest:
> 
> http://www.archive.org/details/diewechselstromt028771mbp
> 
> ...



danke thomas,
lad mir gerade das buch runter, falls du noch was findest, einfach posten oder ne pn,
und danke schon mal für deine mühen


----------



## Shadowwalker007 (9 August 2010)

hi,

hab ein buch dazu gefunden,
leider hier in köln als vermisst gelistet
Buchname:
Über die Regelung der Drehzahl eines Elektromotors bei Antrieb durch unstabilen Leonardsatz
von:
Hans-Joachim Mattern von 1936

das buch ist wohl sehr rar in deutschland,
gibt noch 5-6 bibliotheken die es führen,
hab die jetzt mal angeschrieben,
vielleicht bekomm ich gegen eine kleine gebühr eine digitale kopie


----------



## kbahner (16 April 2011)

Hallo hier im Forum,

da es hier um den Leonardsatz geht,denke ich mal ich bin hier richtig aufgehoben.
Wir haben in unserem Eisenbahnverein einen Schienenkran stehen, den wir aufarbeiten wollen. In diesem ist eine Leonardsatz eingebaut welcher von einem Dieselaggregat angetrieben wird. Bei der Überprüfung der elektrischen Anlage sind mir unbekannte Klemmenbezeichnungen an der Erregermaschine und am Hauptgenerator aufgefallen, die wie folgt lauten
Erregermaschine: ED, C, GA, F und HB und
Hauptgenerator: K, I, GA, HB.

Beim Hauptgenerator ist die Beschaltung klar, K und I für die Erregung und GA und HB für die Ankerspannung.
Bei der Erregermaschine liegt die Ankerspannung an ED und HB. GA und F sind nur intern gebrückt und zwischen C und HB befindet sich ein großer Drahtwiderstand. Was soll diese eigenwillige Beschaltung?
Achso beide Maschinen sind Baujahr 1957 vom Elbtalwerk Heidenau bei Dresden.

Mfg
kbahner


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 April 2011)

Also die generelle Bezeichnungen bei Gleistrommaschinen die hier interessant sind:

Anker: A-B
Nebenschlusswicklung: C-D
Reihenschlusswicklung: E-F
Wendepol-/Kompensationswicklung: G-H
Fremderregte Magnetwicklung: I-K

Für irgendwelche Anlasswiderstände wurde eigentlich L, M, R für Anlasser, und t, s, q für Feldsteller verwendet.

Aus den Kombinationen der Buchstaben sollte sich eigentlich auf das Schaltbild schließen lassen.
Der Widerstand ist zum Hochfahren der Maschine gedacht.
Hier gibt es noch ein zeitgemäßes Schaltbild eines Leonard-Satzes:
http://www.cd3wd.com/cd3wd_40/cd3wd/electric/gtz020e/en/b156_6.htm

Ist der Drahtwiderstand denn fest oder lässt sich dieser verstellen (Handrad o.ä)?

Mach doch mal ein Foto von dem Schätzchen ;-)


----------



## kbahner (17 April 2011)

Hallo,

alles Ü50 ist schon "Dame" .

Danke für die Klemmenbezeichnung. Das klärt schon einiges.
Der Widerstand ist ein festeingestellter. An der Erregermaschine an den Klemmen C und HB mit 125Ohm 1,6A und am Generator an den Klemmen K und I mit 190Ohm 1,6A.
Hier nun Bilder:
Gesamtansicht: http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/Leonardsatz gesamt.jpg

Hinten der 6-Zylinder Schönebecker Diesel
Mitte Luftverdichter
Vorn unten der Generator und darauf die Erregermaschine
Links und rechts davon hinter den Gittern die Widerstände.

Erregermaschine:
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/EM Ansicht.jpg
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/EM Klemmkasten.jpg
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/EM Schaltung.png

Generator:
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/Generator Ansicht.jpg
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/Generator Klemmkasten.jpg

Schaltkasten:
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/Schaltkasten.jpg
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/Schaltkasten innen1.jpg
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/Schaltkasten innen2.jpg
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/Schaltkasten innen3.jpg

Führerstand:
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/Fuehrerstand.jpg

Leider stehen uns keine Unterlagen zur Verfügung, das heißt also Detektivarbeit. Sehr sinnvoll ist das Amaturenbrett ohne Beschriftungen.

So das war's erstmal.


----------



## kbahner (17 April 2011)

Hallo,

nein die Widerstände sind fest. Einer für die Erregermaschine und einer für den Generator.

PS: komisch, wenn ich Links zu den Bilder im Text habe, funktioniert das "Antworten" hier nicht.

Also alles Ü50 ist schon eine Dame .
Die Widerstände sind an der Erregermaschine an den Klemmen C und HB mit 125Ohm 1,6A und am Generator an den Klemmen K und I mit 190Ohm 1,6A.
Bilder folgen noch.


----------



## Ralle (17 April 2011)

kbahner schrieb:


> PS: komisch, wenn ich Links zu den Bilder im Text habe, funktioniert das "Antworten" hier nicht.



Ne, im Beitrag sind zu viele Links für einen Neuling, das ist ein Spamschutz. Der Beitrag mußte erst freigeschalten werden, was gerade erledigt wurde!


----------



## kbahner (18 April 2011)

Hallo,

Danke Ralle für die Freischaltung.

Danke für die Klemmenbezeichnung. Das klärt schon einiges.
Hier nun Bilder:
Gesamtansicht: http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/Leonardsatz gesamt.jpg

Hinten der 6-Zylinder Schönebecker Diesel
Mitte Luftverdichter
Vorn unten der Generator und darauf die Erregermaschine
Links und rechts davon hinter den Gittern die Widerstände.

Erregermaschine:
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/EM Ansicht.jpg
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/EM Klemmkasten.jpg
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/EM Schaltung.png

Generator:
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/Generator Ansicht.jpg
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/Generator Klemmkasten.jpg

Schaltkasten:
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/Schaltkasten.jpg
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/Schaltkasten innen1.jpg
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/Schaltkasten innen2.jpg
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/Schaltkasten innen3.jpg

Führerstand:
http://schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/Fuehrerstand.jpg

Leider liegen uns keine Unterlagen zur Verfügung, das heißt also Detektivarbeit. Sehr sinnvoll ist das Amaturenbrett und der Schaltkasten ohne Beschriftungen.
Die Widerstände zur Feldänderung der Erregermaschine befinden sich auf dem Schaltkasten in den Blechkästen. Die Steuerung erfolgt über das Nockenschaltwerk im Führerstand.

So das war's erstmal.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 April 2011)

Hallo kbahner,

du müsstest dein Schaltbild noch leicht anpassen. Und zwar liegen die Wicklung zwischen G und H (Wendepole/Kompensation) in Reihe mit dem Anker, und nicht parallel zu diesem.

Deine Erregermaschine scheint sowas wie ein Doppelschlussgenerator zu sein. Normalerweise hat man ja entweder einen Nebenschluss- oder Reihenschlussgenerator. Dein Generator hat beide Wicklungen. Damit versucht man dann die Belastungskennlinien der beiden Generatortypen zu kombinieren.

Evtl. wurde versucht das Verhältnis zwischen den beiden Kennlinien über den Festwiderstand einzustellen.
Für das Verhalten gibt es auch besondere Namen: kompoundiert, überkompoundiert und gegenkompoundiert, je nachdem welches Verhalten (Reihenschluss oder Nebenschluss) überwiegt.


----------



## kbahner (17 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Forum,

wie ich in meinen vergangenen Postings bereits geschrieben habe, analysiere und dokumentiere ich den Schaltungsaufbau bei unserem Schienenkran. Dazu musste ich auch die Schaltwerke komplett ausbauen und zerlegen.
Das Fahrzeug hat 3 Schaltwerke:
1x 6stufiges Nockenschaltwerk zum drehen des Oberwagens
http://www.schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/schaltwerk_drehen.jpg

1x 35stufiges Schaltwerk zum Fahren (Steuerung Leonardsatz)
http://www.schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/schaltwerk_fahren.jpg

1x 6stufiges Schleifringschaltwerk für das Hubwerk
http://www.schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/schaltwerk_hubwerk1.jpg
http://www.schmalspurige-grubenbahn.de/skr/schaltwerk_hubwerk2.jpg

Alle Schaltwerke werden mit der Spannung (=220V) der Erregermaschine betrieben.
Das Schleifringschaltwerk war mit sehr viel Fett eingesaut, ist auch auf den Bildern zu erkennen. Nach aufwendiger Reinigung mit Aceton und vorsichtigem abziehen mit Sandpapier sehen die Flächen wieder top aus. Was für welches Fett muß da wieder drauf, denn ohne wird der Abrieb wahrscheinlich zu groß werden.

Gruß Kbahner


----------



## Stefan1 (24 Juni 2012)

Hallo Leonard-Freunde 

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Erregermaschine unseres Leonardsatzes.

Hier der entsprechende Link dazu: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....e-macht-Schwierigkeiten?highlight=leonardsatz

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen,

Danke & Gruß, Stefan


----------

